# Timex Electric



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

From what I have gleaned from the web these old electrics have to have the crystal lifted and the movement comes out from the front. Is there an easy way to do this with no crystal lifting tool? Ive just received one of these and its making and awful noise not a tick more a scrape and clang noise!! it keep stopping while wearing it and has to be shaken to get it going again.

Hope I am asking in the correct forum or maybe I should be in tinkers corner?

Dave


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Dave, first off, this is a backset - right? The stem is on the back? Later electrics have more conventional cases and the back comes off on those to get at the movement. :to_become_senile:

Assuming it's a backset, the only way to get the movement out is through the front and that requires a crystal removal tool. I have successfully pulled one out where the crystal was broken and needed replaced anyways, but you still need the tool to put a new crystal back in. Paul (SilverHawk) would service this for you if you're stuck, or it's pucker up and get yourself a crystal tool. :yes:


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

mel said:


> Dave, first off, this is a backset - right? The stem is on the back? Later electrics have more conventional cases and the back comes off on those to get at the movement. :to_become_senile:
> 
> Assuming it's a backset, the only way to get the movement out is through the front and that requires a crystal removal tool. I have successfully pulled one out where the crystal was broken and needed replaced anyways, but you still need the tool to put a new crystal back in. Paul (SilverHawk) would service this for you if you're stuck, or it's pucker up and get yourself a crystal tool. :yes:


Yes its a back set jobby Mel, thing is the watch is not really worth the cost of a pro job service I just wondered If it could be done someway by myself cheapskate that I am


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

1250banditman said:


> its making and awful noise not a tick more a scrape and clang noise!! it keep stopping while wearing it and has to be shaken to get it going again.


I'd go careful with all that shaking if I were you. It sounds like the balance coil is still good but it may not stay good if something loose hits and damages it. It doesn't take much to damage the very fine windings on these coils.

As Mel says, you *will* need a crystal lift...and in my experience, genuine Timex crystals on back-sets are some of the hardest to removed; you really have to screw down that crystal lift :fear:.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> As Mel says, you *will* need a crystal lift...and in my experience, genuine Timex crystals on back-sets are some of the hardest to removed; *you really have to screw down that crystal lift* :fear:.


and if you're not careful - it's *CRACK* and "Where can I get a new Crystal?" - - remember the age of these watches means many are now 40 plus year old, and may never have had the crystal pulled - they take a lickin' and (try to) keep on tickin' :lol:


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

Haha I already posted this once earlier but it was wiped out in the crash. Just to say I have sent the timex off for a refund from the seller on ebay, as it was described as working, which was right to a degree actualy as it was working if left face up on the bench and not touched. Face down was death to it though.


----------



## FuriousPig (Jun 17, 2009)

1250banditman said:


> Haha I already posted this once earlier but it was wiped out in the crash. Just to say I have sent the timex off for a refund from the seller on ebay, as it was described as working, which was right to a degree actualy as it was working if left face up on the bench and not touched. Face down was death to it though.


I am beginning to think that if a Timex Electric does not behave in this way there is something seriously wrong. The last 3 I have had exhibited exactly the same symptoms.

I just it's way of telling you it needs a good service.


----------

